

Should You Build First for Android or iOS? - room4debate
http://room4debate.com/debate/should-you-build-first-for-android-or-ios

======
astletron
You should build first for users (and customers, if they are not the same
group as your users). I suggest making a guess at what platform your users
prefer and focusing on that.

